# Modified McCalls Culdoplasty



## awcoder (Feb 26, 2008)

I know about the code for a McCalls culdoplasty or Colpopexy 57283 but has anyone heard of or coded whats called the Modified McCalls Culdoplasty??


----------



## garmab06 (Mar 31, 2008)

McCalls is the technique for the procedure you can get more info on the Greys anatomy web site wikipidia


----------

